# Walton on Thames C&CC site-anyone been



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. The wife wants to visit Kew, both the gardens and the records office. we have the choice of Walton on Thames site £31 for 4 nights or Chertsy rip off at £84 for 4 nights. The question----As there are no hardstandings does anyone know if its hard underneath the grass at Walton on Thames, the site is on an answerphone.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi. The wife wants to visit Kew, both the gardens and the records office. we have the choice of Walton on Thames site £31 for 4 nights or Chertsy rip off at £84 for 4 nights. The question----As there are no hardstandings does anyone know if its hard underneath the grass at Walton on Thames, the site is on an answerphone.
> Cheers Sid


We're expecting a surge down the Thames any time now and I guess that Walton on Thames campsite will soon be Walton in Thames. Don't know how long it will all take to dry out but I wouldn't get excited about a visit in the near future.

G

As to the answerphone...I wonder if they are evacuating the site ?


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to live in WOT and the campsite is on the flood plain for the river Mole, so if it's been raining a lot it takes a while to dry out.
Chris


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Walton on Thames site*

We stayed on it many years ago and the warden insisted we would be OK on the grass! (Hymer 544) we asked if we could stay on the hard at the end of the site road but NO he new best. The result was we had to be towed off with his tractor and him grumbling. The road leading to it is quite a long narrow lane full of pot holes(and overhanging brambles in those days) Have checked the site again in the car last year -brambles cut back but road surface still the same. My daughter lives near and it will almost certainly be very very wet. Believe me the extra money will be well spent for the civility of the site managers and facilities at Chertsey, excellent shower block and if you can still book a hardstand snap it up quick as they will get very busy. Having said that they are by the river and could get flooded if the rain fell like we've seen on the tele'
Transport from Chertsey will be easier if you need the bus or tube. Any more details on that pm me,
Wendy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sid also stayed at WoT heck of a trek to the train!
Why not try the Caravan Club site at Abbey Wood,its on a hill and only a very short walk from the train.
Alternatively Aldborough Hall Farm Ilford, 9 miles from London and about a mile from Newbury Park Tube station. Tel: 020 8590 5882


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Thanks for the info. I have booked in at Chertsy. She reckons the river is high but flowing fast so they are not expecting any flooding (famous last words) Expensive but there you go. maybe we are to used to the aires and muncipal campsites in France.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Will. I missed your post. I have stayed at Abbey Wood a few times, nice site but not very impressed with the wardens, I thought about it but wanted somewhere nearer to Kew and a change of scenery.
(I was at Berwick the other Wednesday)
Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sid...take care. Don't know when you are going but there is currently a severe flood warning for the Thames at Chertsey. We are in Abingdon and flooding is bad. This is mainly due to the Ock. The Thames has not yet reached the peak but the surge is moving downstream - towards us and towards Chertsey- very fast. See the Environment Agency website. Put in the postcode ( KT168JX) and you'll see what I mean.

To be blunt, having camped at Chersey, I would not take the word of the warden that they don't expect it to flood. It will.

G


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi G. We are booked in for Thursday so we have a few days for it to go either way. If we have to cancel I think they will hold our deposit for a future visit.
Cheers Sid


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

have stayed at both WoT and AW. Very narrow entrance gate for RV at WoT, and long walk to train (ok for us - with car). price is good, but facilities non-existent. even emptying grey water difficult from RV - had to pump a long way. There are some areas with stone just under the surface with good grip, but i can see it being easy to get bogged down. as to AW, we think it is great.

des


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi G. We are booked in for Thursday so we have a few days for it to go either way. If we have to cancel I think they will hold our deposit for a future visit.
> Cheers Sid


Hope all is well Sid but honestly, don't get too excited about it ! It is very deep here and we are not so far up stream. We have the local radio on and are listening to the water getting closer in the Thames surge.

Yes, they will hold your deposit against any other C&CC booking you make.

G


----------

